# Golden Girl will not eat



## Lady Savannah (Sep 14, 2011)

My beautiful nine month old Golden girl Savannah has recently decided to stop eating. A Vet has done x-rays (checked for blockage), urine, and blood tests and can find no medical reasons for her not eating. She is losing and has lost a lot of weight (about ten pounds) and is getting very lethargic. I have tried several brands of dry food, canned food, hamburger (ground sirloin), fried eggs, chicken, various treats and vegetables but she will just turn her head, walk away and go to sleep. She will go as long as three days without taking a single bite of anything. She is still drinking a little water but not as much as she was. Has anybody had this problem and how long can she last only eating a few bites of food every now and then?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

A young Golden that wont eat always makes me worry....my thought are with you and Savannah. Has he discussed force feeding with you? Has he suggested ultrasound of her internal organs?


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

If the vet can’t find anything wrong with her organs, I mean, he can’t find any disease, then, I would say that *sweet Savannah might be depressed*!!! Please, don’t neglect that. It’s true; the dogs can be depressed as we are sometimes.
So, please, try to find some animal psychologist to try to help your sweet Savannah. 

And don’t ask yourself why it is like that, *just act quickly, please.*

I know the people that saved their babies like that. I am serious. Please, don’t wait long time to do that because every hour counts. Not only she is not eating for days but her lethargies and depression go worst and worst.
 Hope to hear that sweet Savannah is getting better very soon!!!
Love and Light dear for all of you.:--heart:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> A young Golden that wont eat always makes me worry....my thought are with you and Savannah. Has he discussed force feeding with you? Has he suggested ultrasound of her internal organs?


^ Seconds this. 

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Can you get a second opinion? Refusing to eat is usually the first way a dog communicates that something's bothering them. 

Please have the ultrasound done if you haven't already. 

Is she vomiting at all? Does her breath smell very bad?

http://www.dog-health-handbook.com/canine-anorexia.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lady Savanaah*

Lady Savanaah

Has the vet done xrays? Is it possible she ate or swallowed something?
Is she going #2 alright?

I would get her back to the vet asap-she cannot go on with eating!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Definately not something you can let go. Have her to the vet every day she's not eating. They can put her on an IV to give her some nutrients because there is something wrong here. Please do whatever you can to keep her in the best health/condition/weight possible. The weaker she is, the more danger she is in. I am so sorry to read that you are going through this!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

With the big weight loss and her being lethargic, there is obviously a problem here. I would get a second opinion ASAP.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Get a second opinion. That is a HUGE wt loss in a young dog.


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

how is she with walks? maybe when she refuses to eat... instead of letting her go back to sleep.... take her out for a quick stroll....


----------



## sarahdove (Feb 27, 2011)

*I am so sorry to hear your precious angel is not eating. As alot have said, please get a second opinion. *
*When my girl stopped eating, I was in the vet's office waiting and a lady told me to try giving her baby food. After my visit and could not find anything wrong I went to the store and bought her a couple of jars of baby food chicken. I spoon fed her and she ate it right up. This is just a thought for you. Good luck~~~~~~*


----------



## Lady Savannah (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for your responses about my Golden Girl Savannah. I have been to the Vet several times but still no progress. The local vet said she would not starve herself to death but it appears she is proving him wrong so I am taking her to a great emergency care hospital in Albuquerque tomorrow. If they can't find an answer then one won't be found. While this is painful for me at some point it has to be even more painful for Savannah.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Keep us all posted. Best wishes.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Is she spayed? My girls can be anorexic post "heat."


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Could she have a cracked or broken molar? Something that could make eating and even drinking a painful experience?


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

How's Savannah? Did the emergency vet find anything different?


----------

